# 05 sentra Alignment issue



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

i have an 05 sentra. and i have gotten the alignment done about 3 - 4 times but the problem doesnt seem to get fixed. i have to hold the steering a lil to the right for it go straight other wise just run to the left side. i just got the control arm fixed as it had a clunking noise to it. but the steering issue was there before and after that. and if i hold it in a straight position it will just run to left but if i tilt it to right then it goes straight. im not sure what else to look for. one mechanic told me it could be a rack and pinion issue. but im not sure. got the tie rods check and they were fine and other mechanic said the rack and pinion was good too. just dont want to spend more money on alignment again. so if there is anything i can check. before i go to another shop let me know 

thanks again.


----------



## crashrecon (Nov 4, 2012)

*05 sentra alignment issue*

I just purchased a used 05 sentra with the exact same problem. I had the alignment looked at but not done since they said they would not be able to bring it within specks based on the measurements. the dealer had an adjustment bolt kit installed on the right strut which helped but did not totally remove the problem. My alignment shop stated the strut was probably needing replacement on the right side. My cross camber measured slightly high which causes a pull to the left. I suspect that should solve the problem when I replace it out.

crashrecon


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Insure that the toe-in specs for both the front and rear wheels are correct. Insure that the caster/camber specs are correct for both the front and rear suspension. If the caster/camber is out of spec on one side of the car, the tendency will be for the car to pull to one side. However the caster/camber is not adjustable on the car; if it's out of spec, it could be due to a bent suspension component or frame.


----------



## crashrecon (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks rogoman, I do recall them saying the camber/caster were not adjustable which is why they suggested the strut replacement. Mine are out of adjustment on the right front only which is why I pull to the left. Did you get your numbers from the alignment place when they did the work?


----------



## crashrecon (Nov 4, 2012)

I never followed up to this post, but I figured I would now. I replaced the front passenger strut back in November and that fixed the problem!


----------

